# New to fly fishing



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

Im 15 years old and is new to fly fishing what size fly should i use for something like ladyfish or reds?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A #2-4 clouser minnow or deceiver will catch most inshore species. If you are in the surf or around the pass, I'd add a short bite tippet of #3 single strand wire or 40lb mono


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Wish I'd of started at 15, you'll love it, most fun way to catch a fish ever IMO. I use patterns as small as #6 in the salt. Have fun young man!!!!


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

By tippet do you mean tie on mono to the fly line


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

To the fly line you add a leader. To the leader you add a tippet. The tippet is then attached to the fly. Sometimes there is a tippet and then a shock tippet is attached to the tippet and the shock tippet is attached to the fly. In the salt I usually use a 8 to 15# tippet and if I need a shock tippet I will add it to the tippet. The shock tippet is usually a 40 to 80# mono but a wire tippen can also be used for the toothy fish you encounter. This is just a rule of thumb suggestion.:thumbsup:


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

where can i get some tippet at?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can make tippets out of any mono or fluorocarbon. They do sell tippet spools but I find it is much cheaper in the long run to just buy 1/4lb spools of mono in the appropriate sizes. The small tippet spools are easier to fit in a pocket though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if you are ever in orange beach, but if you find yourself over this way, come by our store and I'd be glad to show you some fly rigging techniques. We could even go out back and do some casting if you need any advice in that area.

Fly fishing is very addictive and getting started at your age is the right say to do it for sure


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for the advise guys this help me out alot and chris v thanks for the offer.


----------

